# Where do coyotes sleep?



## owwwwww

May be a dumb question but i dont care, where do the coyotes sleep? I hunt next to alot of marshes and woods and have never seen any dens or bedding spots. I assume they hold up in cat tails or weeds... :-?


----------



## yooperyotebuster

I have found alot of beds on the south side of hills or ridges. These areas seem to get alot more sunlight and may be warmer.


----------



## Varmint_Hunter_007

In the bed of my truck after a good day of hunting  :beer:

Sorry just browsing and coulden't help it.


----------



## boondocks

Coyotes will bed anywhere. I have seen them bedded on top of the biggest hill in the area on a few different occasions. Seen them bed in CRP, ravines, anywhere they think they will be safe even on top of haystacks. :beer:


----------



## Kelly Hannan

it depends alot on temp and wind direction. I have seen them in fence rows, open picked corn fields, bean fields, I have seen them lay down on the downwind side of a snow drift, in a little crevice in the snow, and the wind and snow almost covered it up. All I could see when I got to it was the top of its head and ears. Just north of my house is a creek, and they like to lay in the grass, sometimes on top, sometimes almost at water level. I think it depends on where they are when they get sleepy.


----------



## owwwwww

Thanks for the replies everyone :beer:


----------



## Kayla555

my baby was killed by a coyote, and i want to know where to find them...there is a pasture in front of our house, not hills no dens, pleeeeease tell me where they would be hiding!!!!!


----------



## duckp

Check your bedroom.


----------



## CZDogman

Coyotes don't sleep


----------



## Kelly Hannan

fence rows, brush piles, ditches, hilltops out in the wide open.


----------



## Fallguy

I have seen beds before. They look like deer beds just smaller, obviously.


----------



## Kelly Hannan

I see them all the time in the snow


----------



## xdeano

I've seen them sleeping on side hills, tree rows, hay bails, plowed fields, snow banks, you name it if they feel comfortable they'll lay down.

xdeano


----------



## jonnyr7

I just read something on this very subject, and it basically said it depends on weather. I think where you're at they probably bed in some of the thick little wood patches in the fields, I guess they will even find a little peninsula or dry spot in those impenetrable swamps, the worse the weather, the thicker the stuff they look for. I know one of the places I used to hunt had a lot of tamarack swamp and they slept in there.


----------



## DownWindOutdoors

Over here in NY they seen to stick to the thick pine forest for protection from the elements.


----------

